# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  عندي مشكلة في انترنت موزيلا فايرفوكس

## king of love

أنا عندي مشكلة في انترنت موزيلا فايرفوكس إن عندما أحمل أي ملف بينغلق برنامج الانترنت وما يحمل 



وعندي مشكلة ثاتية وهي في انترنت اكسبلورل عندما أكتب أي موقع بعلق الانترنت

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

جرب احذف الملفات ..

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=7715

دمت بخير

----------

